# Forum General General Discussion  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

## iamjames

С днем рожденья тебя 
С днем рожденья тебя 
С днем рожденья ДиДжейДжи Rtyom
С днем рожденья тебя!  
James   ::   
I hope you didnt mind!

----------


## Leof

Тёма, это правда, что сегодня твой День Рождения? 
Поздравляю тебя!  ::

----------


## kamka

Я тоже поздравляю тебе!   ::  
Many happy returns of the day!  ::

----------


## Ramil

И я тоже поздравляю тебя.

----------


## Оля

И я тоже поздравляю тебя, Тёма! Но где ты?   ::

----------


## iamjames

No, No, No. Its not me that is the birthday, it is Rtyom.

----------


## Оля

> No, No, No. Its not me that is the birthday, it is Rtyom.

 Тёма = Rtyom.   ::

----------


## Basil77

Артёмыч, с днюхой!

----------


## ReDSanchous

С Днём Рождения!!! Здоровья, счастья и удачи во всех делах!  :P

----------


## charlestonian

Happy Birthday guy!

----------


## Yazeed

ЭЭЭЙ! С днюхой тебя!  =)

----------


## BappaBa

Конгратулирэн =)

----------


## Winifred

Happy Belated Birthday, Rtyom!  Many Happy Returns!

----------


## capecoddah

DAMMIT! That's what I forgot.... ICQ has been reminding me for 2 days now...
Happy B-Day etc. etc, etc.  ::

----------


## Leof

Требую виновника торжесссва!

----------


## iamjames

I dont think he saw this... I wish he would have... oh well... anyway...

----------


## ReDSanchous

There's still a very good chance that he'll see all our congratulations when he visits the board....

----------


## BabaYaga

Let's bounce it back to the top so that he's sure to see it when he gets back....  ::       
Happy (belated  ::  ) Birthday, Sonny!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Oh guys and gals...   ::   I didn't even expect this resonance for me!  ::  I've been away for a long time and just returned to see this pretty topic.  ::  Thank you everybuddy.  ::

----------


## Leof

Всех благ!

----------


## iamjames

Im glad that you saw it...   ::

----------


## Rtyom

::

----------


## nadavvin

> С днем рожденья тебя 
> С днем рожденья тебя 
> С днем рожденья ДиДжейДжи Rtyom
> С днем рожденья тебя!  
> James    
> I hope you didnt mind!

 Is there any audio version of the happy birthday song? 
I search in youtube the first line of this and I didn't dound, although I found two songs: http://youtube.com/watch?v=rxLKL04hnhI http://youtube.com/watch?v=TNksBWqxkeM& ... ed&search= 
I don't really know about what they sing except the the sentence appear in them. 
and some home movies...

----------


## Remyisme

happy birthday!

----------


## Rtyom

Спасибо!  ::   ::

----------


## Юрка

А это правда, что у Калинки сегодня Д.Р.?
А почему его никто не поздравляет?..

----------


## Юрка

Громозека, с Днём Рождения!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Громозека, с Днём Рождения!

 Ну ничё себе.. Кто-то помнит! Юрка, приятно.   ::  
Спасибо!   ::

----------


## Оля

Поздравляю с днем рождения. И Новым годом.   ::

----------


## Leof

С Рождением!

----------


## gRomoZeka

*Оля, Leof*, спасиба-а-а!   ::

----------


## Lampada

C Днём рождения!  С Наступающим Новым годом!  Желаю всего самого-самого лучшего!

----------


## Rtyom

С рождеством громозекиным.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Спасибо, *Лампадушка*.   ::   *Rtyom*, сэнкс.   ::   
Кстати, немного не в тему, но вот милая музыкальная рождественско-новогодняя открытка. Покликайте на оленях (мне особенно нравится олень-Дарк Вейдер).   ::   http://www.sunhome.ru/cards/11412

----------


## kamka

и я поздравляю   ::   wszystkiego najlepszego!

----------


## xRoosterx

Happy Birfday!  
How about a 'Happy Birthday' sticky in GD?

----------


## chaika

gRomoZeka,
Since nobody commented on my hidden Merry Christmas image, I guess I will have to be a bit bolder in wishing you Many Happy Returns of the Day!

----------

